# Dexter, my Bengal kitten



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi there just joined.

I have a 4 month old Bengal kitten called Dexter and a 14 year old Burmese. They get along great together.

Going to try and post a photo here of Dexter, hope this works as not sure what I'm doing! 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=145841&stc=1&d=1410699511


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Picture _did_ work and he is a stunning boy!!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

He looks like a little panther! :001_smile:


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Awww he is awesome!! :001_tt1:

Is he Snow Bengal? He looks so cheeky and full of mischief, as all kittens should be


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

Thank you all.

Yes he's a Snow Bengal and very sweet. 

Being a Bengal kitten I thought we'd all be covered in scratches but none of us have any at all he's very gentle and not at all 'wild' as we expected but I guess he's only a baby so too early to tell yet!

He has a mad couple of hours in the morning when EVERYTHING goes flying then he crashes and sleeps for hours on end and then a mad couple of hours in the evening


----------



## jess91 (Jun 28, 2011)

He's gorgeous


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

What a stunner!


----------

